# Locum Tenens questions



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 24, 2010)

I think this question got lost in the other post about locum tenens:  Does the Locum Tenens guideline also apply to commercial insurance? If so, would you still need to use the Q6 modifier?  The other question I have - as far as Medicare (or commercial I guess) don't you have to use the NPI of the "absent" doctor for all locum tenen charges?
Does anyone know?  TIA


----------



## cmcgarry (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Lisa!

The Blues follow Medicare guidelines for locum tenans, as do most of the major payers, including using the Q6 modifier and billing under the "absent" physician's name and NPI.  I would check with each carrier, though, as some require that you do put the locum's NPI somewhere on the claim (can't remember which field - 24K??)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Cindy.  That is what I thought but as usual, *I have to find it in writing*...guess I'll ask the insurance reps here to call their provider reps.


----------

